# Irlanda del Nord - Italia. 15 novembre ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2021)

Incredibile ma vero, l'Italia è costretta a giocarsi l'accesso ai mondiali in Qatar all'ultima contro l'Irlanda del Nord. Italia e Svizzera hanno gli stessi punti, 15. Ma L'Italia ha un piccolo vantaggio che è la differenza reti +2. Ecco gli scenari possibile per una qualificazione

- L'Italia vince e la Svizzera perde
- Italia e Svizzera pareggiano entrambe
- l'Italia vince e la Svizzera vince ma l'Italia ha almeno un +1 nella differenza reti. Se la differenza reti è identica a passare è la Svizzera visto 1-1 di ieri sera.
- Italia ed Svizzera perdono ma poi bisognerebbe vedere i gol fatti e subiti.

In caso di spareggio, secondo posto, non sarà la classica formula andata e ritorno contro la stessa squadra. Ma sarenno fatti dei gruppi con semifinale e finale. Dunque non si incontra la stessa squadra ma due diverse in campi neutri.

La diretta sulla Rai alle ore 20.45


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera-Bulgaria 4-0 Irlanda-italia 0-1,buon spareggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile ma vero, l'Italia è costretta a giocarsi l'accesso ai mondiali in Qatar all'ultima contro l'Irlanda del Nord. Italia e Svizzera hanno gli stessi punti, 15. Ma L'Italia ha un piccolo vantaggio che è la differenza reti +2. Ecco gli scenari possibile per una qualificazione
> 
> - L'Italia vince e la Svizzera perde
> - Italia e Svizzera pareggiano entrambe
> ...


Mi spiace per l'italia e tutto il movimento calcistico ma io non riesco a tifarla questa italia.
E' più forte di me.
Non dico che godo se perde ma non godo se si vince.
L'europeo appena vinto l'ho vissuto cosi e mi approccio cosi a questa ultima partita del girone.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per l'italia e tutto il movimento calcistico ma io non riesco a tifarla questa italia.
> E' più forte di me.
> Non dico che godo se perde ma non godo se si vince.
> L'europeo appena vinto l'ho vissuto cosi e mi approccio cosi a questa ultima partita del girone.


Idem...
Io non riesco ad appassionarmi ad una nazionale rappresentata da uomini come Donnarumma l'eroe dei due mondi, Bonucci, Chiellini, l'esaltato Locatelli e il simulatore Chiesa. Proprio non riesco.
Ci sono stati altri blocchi Juve o di squadre diverse in passato, ma erano blocchi di un valore morale (il Milan a USA '94, la Juve nel '82) o tecnico (la Juve nel 2006) senza eguali.
Ora mi devo esaltare per la parata centrale di Zizzo, per l'imbucata magistrale di Bonucci, per la spazzata di capitan Chiello e per il tuffo di Cagnotto Chiesa.

Non tifo assolutamente contro, ci mancherebbe, ma non esulto manco a gol/vittorie, la seguo spesso addormentandomi (anche all'Europeo) o facendo altro nel frattempo.
Poi la colpa è, as usual, di tutto il circo mediatico che ci ha dipinto questa nazionale come bellissima, quando la realtà è che tolte le prime due partite del girone abbiamo giocato da cani, specie dopo l'infortunio di Spina per carità, ed abbiamo avuto una fortuna allucinante (ci sta per carità)... contro Austria e Belgio potevamo tranquillamente uscire a più riprese...

Sono contento che almeno, nonostante la passione sia scemata, abbia visto vincere ai rigori (escluso il 2006) l'Italia dopo tantissime delusioni ('90-'94-'98 su tutte)...

In definitiva, che lunedì vinca o perda, non mi interessa nulla, la guardo con zero passione e preoccupazione...


----------



## unbreakable (13 Novembre 2021)

l'ultimo precedente con irlanda del nord risale al 2010 ed è uno 0 - 0 ..in casa loro


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Idem...
> Io non riesco ad appassionarmi ad una nazionale rappresentata da uomini come Donnarumma l'eroe dei due mondi, Bonucci, Chiellini, l'esaltato Locatelli e il simulatore Chiesa. Proprio non riesco.
> Ci sono stati altri blocchi Juve o di squadre diverse in passato, ma erano blocchi di un valore morale (il Milan a USA '94, la Juve nel '82) o tecnico (la Juve nel 2006) senza eguali.
> Ora mi devo esaltare per la parata centrale di Zizzo, per l'imbucata magistrale di Bonucci, per la spazzata di capitan Chiello e per il tuffo di Cagnotto Chiesa.
> ...


Bravissimo.
E ti premetto che io ammiravo del piero, totti, zanetti.
Quindi non è che sono tarato o affetto da milanismo cronico, semmai metto l'uomo prima di tutto.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> E ti premetto che io ammiravo del piero, totti, zanetti.
> Quindi non è che sono tarato o affetto da milanismo cronico, semmai metto l'uomo prima di tutto.


Sempre messo l'uomo... hai mai detestato Bergomi o il Ronaldo nerazzuro? Al massimo uno detestava Berti...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sempre messo l'uomo... hai mai detestato Bergomi o il Ronaldo nerazzuro? Al massimo uno detestava Berti...


Nicolino berti.
A me della juve stavano sulle palle in tanti : davids, pigna montero , conte su tutti.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nicolino berti.
> A me della juve stavano sulle palle in tanti : davids, pigna montero , conte su tutti.


Davids non mi stava antipatico, la colpa su Edgar fu solo nostra.. il caro Billy non vedeva di buon occhio il neonato gruppetto olandese e sacrificarono Edgar per il suo carattere tenendo Kluivert (non avevamo centravanti, solo Weah.. tanto è vero che dopo lo cedemmo e prendemmo Bierhoff)... l'errore su Edgar fu enorme, mandarlo alla Juve poi per due spiccioli... mah!!

Ne odiavo tantissimi anche io, ma i Campioni non potevano creare divisioni: Zidane, Baggio, Del Piero, Thuram, Vieira, Ibra su tutti... erano così forti che uno poteva solo apprezzarli.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Tornando on topic,
ma la Bulgaria fa così pena che dovrebbe prendere tanti gol? Finora ne ha presi "solo" 10 in 7 partite... non potrebbe perdere solo 2-0 ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2021)

L' Italia meriterebbe di non andare al mondiale per la boria che molti hanno maturato post europeo, allo stesso tempo però sarebbe davvero umiliante non andarci. C'è da dire che se anche ci andiamo faremmo un mondiale di melma visto che Mancini non sembra proprio voler cambiare qualcosa, alla fine farà la fine di Lippi post mondiale vinto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Novembre 2021)

si però giochiamo contro l'Irlanda del Nord, che ha vinto su autorete contro la Lituania. dai su, bisogna vincere e farne almeno 2-3. Comunque speriamo di non andare ai playoff, quest'anno veramente noiosi e ulteriori 3 partite da giocare. Se non sbaglio per gli ultimi 3 posti faranno 3 gruppi da 4 (le 10 seconde e due dalla Nation League o come si chiama) e passeranno le tre prime.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

Secondo me abbiamo un buon vantaggio, con il 2-0 siamo al sicuro


----------



## unbreakable (13 Novembre 2021)

sarà intanto le quote per l'over italia sono veramente alte....


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L' Italia meriterebbe di non andare al mondiale per la boria che molti hanno maturato post europeo, allo stesso tempo però sarebbe davvero umiliante non andarci. C'è da dire che se anche ci andiamo faremmo un mondiale di melma visto che Mancini non sembra proprio voler cambiare qualcosa, alla fine farà la fine di Lippi post mondiale vinto.


Mamma davvero eh, non mi sorprenderebbe per nulla se il duo difensivo titolare fosse ancora Chiellini - Bonucci con un Bastoni in rampa di lancio a scaldare il sedere in panchina. 
Barella-Tonali-Pellegrini-Zaniolo io giocherei con questi altro che Verratti giorgigno, davanti poi proverei Scamacca che tecnicamente mi sembra avanti anni luce a Immobile e Belotti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si però giochiamo contro l'Irlanda del Nord, che ha vinto su autorete contro la Lituania. dai su, bisogna vincere e farne almeno 2-3. Comunque speriamo di non andare ai playoff, quest'anno veramente noiosi e ulteriori 3 partite da giocare. Se non sbaglio per gli ultimi 3 posti faranno 3 gruppi da 4 (le 10 seconde e due dalla Nation League o come si chiama) e passeranno le tre prime.


sì però mi pare di aver letto che in casa non subiscono goal da ben 3 partite  mica cavoli


----------



## __king george__ (14 Novembre 2021)

ammetto che un pò di tensione per domani sera c'è.....credo comunque che ai mondiali ci andremo..o domani o con li spareggi


----------



## kipstar (14 Novembre 2021)

devo dire che non me lo aspettavo di giocarmi all'ultima la qualificazione con la svizzera .... 
come si diceva una volta : facciamo il nostro e poi attaccati alla radiolina.....


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ammetto che un pò di tensione per domani sera c'è.....credo comunque che ai mondiali ci andremo..o domani o con li spareggi


Domani assolutamente. Gli spareggi sono un grosso rischio. Una semifinale molto probabilmente abbordabile, ma poi il rischio di una finale rognosa c’è.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni*
*
Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2): Peacock-Farrell; McNair, Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Ferguson; Magennis, Washington. CT Baraclough.
*
*Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Chiesa, Insigne. CT Mancini.*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2): Peacock-Farrell; McNair, Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Ferguson; Magennis, Washington. CT Baraclough.*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Chiesa, Insigne. CT Mancini.*


Per me vanno ai playoff la mia sensazione c'era da quando hanno fatto 1-1 con la Bulgaria. Ero sicuro che la Svizzera dopo la partita contro Francia e Spagna, avrebbe fatto un torneo di qualificazione top. Quelle due partite li ha davvero svoltati.

Secondo me domani l'Italia vincerà ma credo che i Bulgari si faranno sotterrare in Svizzera dico 4-5 a 0


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2021)

Partita piena di pressione, e quando è cosi steccare è facile.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2): Peacock-Farrell; McNair, Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Ferguson; Magennis, Washington. CT Baraclough.*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Chiesa, Insigne. CT Mancini.*



Senza la non punta vinciamo, giocare con gente come Immobile o Belotti davanti è agghiacciante.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

*Le formazioni di Irlanda e Italia*
*
Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2) - Peacock-Farrell; McNair, J Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Lewis; Magennis, Washington.
*
*Italia (4-3-3) - Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa.*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Novembre 2021)

Un buon compromesso per andare agli spareggi sarebbe un risultato negativo per colpa di ripetute papere da parte di Donnarumma. Sarebbe bello, ma, purtroppo, tifo troppo l'Italia per sperare che accada sul serio. Certo, sarebbe un lenitivo efficace per sopportare la mancata qualificazione


----------



## unbreakable (15 Novembre 2021)

se dovessimo andare agli spareggi la vedo dura affrontare due partite secche in primavera , specie quando le italiane di solito si fanno eliminare dalle coppe (vedasi rubentus delle ultime tre stagioni) e la condizione scema per tutti..ergo dobbiamo farne 3-4 stasera per sicurezza


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L' Italia meriterebbe di non andare al mondiale per la boria che molti hanno maturato post europeo, allo stesso tempo però sarebbe davvero umiliante non andarci. C'è da dire che se anche ci andiamo faremmo un mondiale di melma visto che Mancini non sembra proprio voler cambiare qualcosa, alla fine farà la fine di Lippi post mondiale vinto.


Ti ricordi bonucci e chiellino dopo la vittoria dell'europeo? 
'Abbiamo fatto la storia, ora siamo nella storia'.

Gente che la coppa dalle grandi orecchie l'ha vista solo in cartolina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Irlanda e Italia*
> 
> *Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2) - Peacock-Farrell; McNair, J Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Lewis; Magennis, Washington.*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3) - Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa.*



comunque questi irlandesi giocano per metà in serie C inglese. Ora, ok che corrono e prendono pochi gol, ma li devi asfaltare senza se e senza ma. Curioso di vedere Sandro dal primo minuto, se non sbaglio è la prima da titolare nella nazionale maggiore?


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Irlanda e Italia*
> 
> *Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2) - Peacock-Farrell; McNair, J Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Lewis; Magennis, Washington.*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3) - Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa.*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Come siamo messi ?
Toto risultato ?  

Ci manca solo pareggiare contro questi,giusto per chiudere in bellezza


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come siamo messi ?
> Toto risultato ?
> 
> Ci manca solo pareggiare contro questi,giusto per chiudere in bellezza


Stasera. I nostri eroi dovranno dare tutto.

Questi tirano da fuori, sono molto pericolosi

Comunque lì portiamo un panettone un Po di salsiccia e un poco di peperoncino di Soverato. Lì corompiamo così.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Irlanda e Italia*
> 
> *Irlanda del Nord (3-5-2) - Peacock-Farrell; McNair, J Evans, Cathcart; Dallas, McCann, Davis, Saville, Lewis; Magennis, Washington.*
> 
> *Italia (4-3-3) - Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson Palmieri; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa.*


Guardo il lato positivo, una non vittoria ed eventuale girone vorrebbe dire che giocatori come Bonucci, barella, insigne, chiesa e altri che militano nei principali club della serie a verrebbero spremuti ulteriormente; tanto Tonali e Calabria non vengono proprio calcolati, giocano solo se mancano gli altri.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*
*
IRLANDA DEL NORD (4-1-4-1): Peacock-Farrell; Catchart, Flanagan, Evans, Lewis; S. Davis; Dallas, Saville, McCann, Whyte; Magennis. A disposizione: Hazard, Southwood, Bradley, McGinn, Washington, Taylor, Ferguson, C. Evans, Jones, Galbraith, Brown. Ct. Baraclough.
*
*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa. A disposizione: Meret, Cragno, Zappacosta, Ferrari, Locatelli, Scamacca, Belotti, Pessina, Cristante, Bernardeschi, Raspadori. Ct. Mancini.*


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi bonucci e chiellino dopo la vittoria dell'europeo?
> 'Abbiamo fatto la storia, ora siamo nella storia'.
> 
> Gente che la coppa dalle grandi orecchie l'ha vista solo in cartolina.


La storia l'avevano già fatta non andando ai mondiali del 2018,ora rischiano di ripetersi ma per alcuni servi sono la coppia di centrali italiani più forti di sempre,che degrado,l'Italia come paese intendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La storia l'avevano già fatta non andando ai mondiali del 2018,ora rischiano di ripetersi ma per alcuni servi sono la coppia di centrali italiani più forti di sempre,che degrado,l'Italia come paese intendo.


Poveri noi.....


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *IRLANDA DEL NORD (4-1-4-1): Peacock-Farrell; Catchart, Flanagan, Evans, Lewis; S. Davis; Dallas, Saville, McCann, Whyte; Magennis. A disposizione: Hazard, Southwood, Bradley, McGinn, Washington, Taylor, Ferguson, C. Evans, Jones, Galbraith, Brown. Ct. Baraclough.*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Acerbi, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Tonali; Berardi, Insigne, Chiesa. A disposizione: Meret, Cragno, Zappacosta, Ferrari, Locatelli, Scamacca, Belotti, Pessina, Cristante, Bernardeschi, Raspadori. Ct. Mancini.*


forza sandro


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Novembre 2021)

Giusto "far fuori" belotti.
Tanto non segnare per non segnare con una punta meglio prendere la prenominanza del gioco a metà campo con un centrocampista in più che aiuti nel palleggio.
Tanto alla fine se la sblocchi ci penserà come sempre un centrocampista (attenzione a barella).


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2021)

I servi sono già pronti a dare la colpa a Tonali qualora le cose andassero male?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Giusto "far fuori" belotti.
> Tanto non segnare per non segnare con una punta meglio prendere la prenominanza del gioco a metà campo con un centrocampista in più che aiuti nel palleggio.
> Tanto alla fine se la sblocchi ci penserà come sempre un centrocampista (attenzione a barella).


Belotti dopo il Covid è diventato un cesso immondo...mah


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Tonali l'aveva recuperato, non c'era bisogno di questo fallo


----------



## Milanoide (15 Novembre 2021)

Grande progressione di Tonali, ma non lo doveva stendere. Queste cose deve migliorarle


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Avevo dimenticato quando fosse fastidioso Adani


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Tonali si farà buttar fuori


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Acerbi una sciagura


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

mancini come ventura.
con ste robe di insigne falso nueve si allinea ai peggiori della storia italiana.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo tecnicamente molto scarsi


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mancini come ventura.
> con ste robe di insigne falso nueve si allinea ai peggiori della storia italiana.


Se va beh, con un europeo in saccoccia però dai


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo lenti. Sembra di vedere il Milan scassato di qualche anno fa. Possesso sterilissimo.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mancini come ventura.
> con ste robe di insigne falso nueve si allinea ai peggiori della storia italiana.


dura dirlo di uno che ha vinto gli europei quattro mesi fa però...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se va beh, con un europeo in saccoccia però dai


parlo di adesso.
ad ogni modo non è che se avesse perso la finale o agli 8i con l'austria sarebbe diversa la storia.
queste sono robe da ventura.
non servo certo io per vedere come stanno giocando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo lenti e macchinosi. Invertirei insigne e chiesa


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Siamo lenti e macchinosi. Invertirei insigne e chiesa


Pure Tonali gioca fuori ruolo, non è mai stato una mezzala in vita sua, nel centrocampo a tre ha sempre fatto il regista.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

oh insigne madonna 10 occasioni per fare 1 gol ogni volta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera ancora 0-0, per ora Italia sculata.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

come fai a sbagliare questi goal ?
solo alla juve li fai, parassita


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Svizzera ancora 0-0, per ora Italia sculata.


Davvero 
Penso un gol noi prima o poi lo faremo


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

'Sti passaggi lunghi che vanno a 2kmh mi fanno uscire di testa...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> 'Sti passaggi lunghi che vanno a 2kmh mi fanno uscire di testa...


Sembriamo una provinciale. Palla lunga e pedalare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Almeno di sculate non faremo mai gol


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Bellissima partita neanche un tiro in porta.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

La
Cosa positiva è che basterà un 1-0 ma dobbiamo farlo


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Qualche tiro innocuo ma niente di più, bah


----------



## folletto (15 Novembre 2021)

Occhio alla cappellata di zizzo

P.S. Ma è possibile che in un paese di 60 mln di anime non ci sia un centravanti?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2021)

se finiamo zero a zero all'ultimo secondo segna la svizzera e la prendiamo nel c...quindi bisogna farne almeno uno


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Novembre 2021)

Tonali è un mediano/regista, non una mezzala. Ha bisogno di fare gioco, di toccare palloni.. se lo metti tra le linee a fare quello che fa Barella, per intenderci, è ovvio che fa fatica. Magari provarlo davanti la difesa?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Novembre 2021)

Che squadraccia mamma mia.. squadra lenta, goffa senza energie centrocampo di una lentezza... Gli altri poi ovviamente hanno messo il bus a tre piani davanti alla porta..

Angoli battuti malissimo, non provano mai un cross dalle fasce magari la palla liscia o qualcosa.. sempre con questo tiki taka per entrare in porta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mancini come ventura.
> con ste robe di insigne falso nueve si allinea ai peggiori della storia italiana.


No Ventura metteva su De Rossi 
Insigne in sgabuzzino..
poi vedendolo adesso
ci starebbe anche


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Occhio alla cappellata di zizzo
> 
> P.S. Ma è possibile che in un paese di 60 mln di anime non ci sia un centravanti?


A sto punto chiamasse Lucca o Colombo,


----------



## Milo (15 Novembre 2021)

Sono arrivato a casa ora come giochiamo? Tonali?


----------



## folletto (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> A sto punto chiamasse Lucca o Colombo,


E mica sarebbe sbagliato eh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Dai che c'è l'ha fanno a farci rimpiangere Balotelli


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma come ha fatto sta squadra di presuntuosi a vincere l'Europeo?

Insigne si sente Maradona


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato a casa ora come giochiamo? Tonali?


Difficile giudicare in mezzo a questa brodaglia


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato a casa ora come giochiamo? Tonali?


Tonali sta giocando fuori posizione, sa fare il regista o il mediano e il genio l’ha messo a fare la mezzala…


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque mamma mia non c'è un conduttore decente in rai eh, ti fanno proprio venire sonno. Ma prendere qualche giovane? Sempre le stesse facce


----------



## smallball (15 Novembre 2021)

Fuori Tonali


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Cristante per Mancini è come Krunic per Pioli


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Fuori Tonali


Meglio per noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente Tonali sostituito subito


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Davvero una roba brutta, fino ad ora


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

Mah, io avrei messo quel faccia di emme di Locatelli, che almeno la porta la vede ogni tanto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Che schemi osceni


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Tonali sostituito subito


Lui s'è preso un giallo per nulla, certo che se magari lo metteva al centro al posto di Jorginho dall'inizio forse...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi mica poteva mettere fuori ruolo il pallone d' oro Jorginho per mettere Tonali mediano, su.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

Prodigioso Donnarumma, citando il telecronista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Prodigiooosososso!!!


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Intervento prodigioso ahahahhahahahhaah

Gli ha tirato in bocca

Che schifo sto Rimedio


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Graziati, tiro centrale


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto sta squadra di presuntuosi a vincere l'Europeo?
> 
> Insigne si sente Maradona


Fondamentale l’unico fenomeno è verratti e spinazzola sembrava theo. Poi immobile è poca cosa, ma confronto a belotti è lewandoslki


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mica poteva mettere fuori ruolo il pallone d' oro Jorginho per mettere Tonali mediano, su.


Cosa ci vedranno mai in Jorginho non lo capirò mai, manco fosse il Pirlo ai suoi massimi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

prodigioso ahahahaahahah


----------



## Giofa (15 Novembre 2021)

Prodigioso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

gol Svizzera


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera avanti. Finita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera gol


----------



## Djici (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera che sta vincendo santo dio.
Ma svegliatevi


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Ha segnato la Svizzera


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Prodigiosa parata.Gli hanno tirato in bocca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

Parata di Zizz.. titoloni domani in prima pagina per il miracolo di Zizzo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera in vantaggio


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cosa ci vedranno mai in Jorginho non lo capirò mai, manco fosse il Pirlo ai suoi massimi


A me non dice nulla nemmeno Verratti, ma lo incensano tutti quindi è molto probabile non capisca nulla io


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

Così andiamo ai playoff. Madò non sono pronta al processo alle intenzioni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Sti qua giocano per 2/3 serie C e serie B inglese


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Che imbarazzo non vincere contro una squadra di giocatori di Serie B e C inglese...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Tonali scomparso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque jorginho da quando parlano di pallone d oro fa pena. Peggiore annata da anni, sia con il Chelsea che con l italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Per quanto faccia pietà, urge mettere Belotti


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tonali scomparso



Letteralmente, l' ha tolto!


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tonali scomparso


È uscito a fine primo tempo...


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non dice nulla nemmeno Verratti, ma lo incensano tutti quindi è molto probabile non capisca nulla io


Eh però fai conto che Messi ha detto che è uno dei più forti con cui ha mai giocato. Verratti lo sottovalutiamo solo noi, ma è l’unico top della rosa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tonali scomparso



Per forza, l'ha sostituito


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh però fai conto che Messi ha detto che è uno dei più forti con cui ha mai giocato. Verratti lo sottovalutiamo solo noi, ma è l’unico top della rosa


E non solo Messi...


----------



## Giofa (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tonali scomparso


Non è uscito?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

che squadra imbarazzante


----------



## kYMERA (15 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia che parto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Notevole come non mettiamo dentro un singolo cross nonostante un'azione lunghissima al limite dell'area


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

cristante, l'inutilità in persona


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera 2


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Se andiamo avanti così segnamo nel 2025


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh però fai conto che Messi ha detto che è uno dei più forti con cui ha mai giocato. Verratti lo sottovalutiamo solo noi, ma è l’unico top della rosa


Come mezzala si ! Regista ? Lasciamo perdere


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

la bulgaria si è sciolta, sveglia !
ora la svizzera dilaga


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

2-0 Svizzera, tra poco ci fanno fuori anche come differenza reti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

La Svizzerà ne farà altri tre...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

2-0 Svizzera 
ma tanto noi non segneremo mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

A sto punto spero che Donnarumma faccia una bella papera e ci faccia perdere, tanto ormai la svizzera ne fa almeno 4


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Italia scarsissima


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Playoff sicuro!


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

Tutti da 4 comunque, in primis quelli in campo, ma pure Mancini dopo l'Europeo ha fatto scelte discutibili.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

ah beh è il momento del gallo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Ho capito che non saremmo andati al mondiale quando Mancini ha dichiarato come Ventura che ci saremmo andati sicuramente...

Ste dichiarazioni portano una sfiga immensa. Ci mancherebbe solo pescare la Svezia e beccare gol da Ibra 40 enne


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

E playoff sia


----------



## Djici (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma andate a nascondervi.

Che vergogna.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

È il momento del gallo "cit


----------



## smallball (15 Novembre 2021)

Nazionale francamente imbarazzante


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

C è da dire che se Arnautovic avesse incontrato la mamma di Artemio il giorno prima di Italia-Austria, saremmo usciti malamente agli ottavi anche dagli Europei.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

verme sbarbato, come fai a non segnare pure qua


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

"La vediamo piccola la porta"
Ma vaff... anche Adani dai ahahaha
non la vediamo proprio


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma dai sicuramente non vinciamo perché il mancio è spettinato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Il fenomeno Tania Cagnotto...


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

Giusto uscire, troppo scarsi tecnicamente


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Peccato sia uscito barella, lo volevo spompato al massimo


----------



## Viulento (15 Novembre 2021)

Se lo merita la svizzera. bravi loro. Passa il migliore.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Oddio l'allenatore dell'Irlanda del Nord è uguale ad Alessandro Greco.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

e che è questa cosa ???


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C è da dire che se Arnautovic avesse incontrato la mamma di Artemio il giorno prima di Italia-Austria, saremmo usciti malamente agli ottavi anche dagli Europei.


non riesco a capirla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Quanto meno è una bella lezione di umiltà, a sto giro tra l'altro sono stati sfigati che il mondiale è l'anno prossimo e saranno tutti infamati dopo solo pochi mesi dalla vittoria


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2021)

mi è bastato vedere il primo tempo, e mi stavo addormentando. 

ridatemi il milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

3-0 Svizzera, finita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

3-0 Svizzera finita


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non riesco a capirla.



Willi sei una delusione per molti 

Non hai mai visto il ragazzo di campagna?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

Svizzera 3-0


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

3-0, finita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È il momento del gallo "cit


Ahaha


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Ahahah 3 a 0


----------



## davoreb (15 Novembre 2021)

L'unico che ci pro a è chiesa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Chi sarà il prossimo CT dopo Mancini? Se non va al mondiale è da mandare via a calci pure lui


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non è uscito?


Si uscito non mi ero accorto lol


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Alla fine la Nazionale nostra conferma i tanti limiti, segno che la colpa di quattro anni fa non era solo di (S)Ventura. L'Europeo vinto è un miracolo di Mancini e, si sa, i miracoli avvengono una sola volta. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Willi sei una delusione per molti
> 
> Non hai mai visto il ragazzo di campagna?


3500 volte. per questo voglio sapere la soluzione. lo so a memoria.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Annullato il terzo gol ma cambia poco, lo faranno comunque


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

assurdo, davanti al portiere la passa di testa


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi sarà il prossimo CT dopo Mancini? Se non va al mondiale è da mandare via a calci pure lui


Dj Francesco


----------



## Simo98 (15 Novembre 2021)

Certo che vincere l'Europeo e subito dopo non vincere contro Bulgaria Svizzera e Irlanda del Nord...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

Con Locatelli siamo apposto


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi sarà il prossimo CT dopo Mancini? Se non va al mondiale è da mandare via a calci pure lui


Non lo faranno fuori, troppe alternative scarse in giro e c'è la scusante dell'Europeo vinto.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi sarà il prossimo CT dopo Mancini? Se non va al mondiale è da mandare via a calci pure lui


Certo ha fatto un miracolo con l'europeo e lo cacci


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo inguardabili davanti.. Vedere entrare Belotti x tentare di sfondare è disarmante..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

capita, per le unghie dei piedi!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine la Nazionale nostra conferma i tanti limiti, segno che la colpa di quattro anni fa non era solo di (S)Ventura. L'Europeo vinto è un miracolo di Mancini e, si sa, i miracoli avvengono una sola volta. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi...



Più che miracolo, direi una gran botta di culo. Mancini pure lui si è montato la testa e ha pensato che se ha vinto era per merito e non per aver sculato l'impossibile


----------



## Viulento (15 Novembre 2021)

Dopo una vittoria, europeo o mondiale, e' sempre una tragedia.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capita, per le unghie dei piedi!


Mente acuta bravo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mente acuta bravo!


continuavo a pensare al coniglio ahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque con gente come Insigne e Di Lorenzo è impossibile che il Napoli vinca lo scudetto


----------



## Milo (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma se facciamo 1 gol con il loro 3-0 andiamo a parità di reti, perché passano comunque loro?


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se facciamo 1 gol con il loro 3-0 andiamo a parità di reti, perché passano comunque loro?


scontri diretti


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

al var in svizzera c'è un italiano


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se facciamo 1 gol con il loro 3-0 andiamo a parità di reti, perché passano comunque loro?


Perché hanno segnato in Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque davvero, un Lucca qualsiasi non poteva essere peggio di Belotti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo fuori dai. I bulgari si saranno fatti dare un paio di lingotti d oro e gli svizzeri faranno i gol che servono


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continuavo a pensare al coniglio ahahah



Ogni volta che muore un gatto


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Berardi col pallone sempre attaccato al piede, osceno


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

terza volta 3-0 svizzera lol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Certo ha fatto un miracolo con l'europeo e lo cacci


Lippi ha vinto il mondiale se per questo e poi abbiamo visto cosa ha combinato dopo. Se bastasse vincere una competizione per essere competitivi nel tempo pure un Di matteo allora dovrebbe essere un ct della madonna


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se facciamo 1 gol con il loro 3-0 andiamo a parità di reti, perché passano comunque loro?


negli scontri diretti loro han segnato fuori casa.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che miracolo, direi una gran botta di culo. Mancini pure lui si è montato la testa e ha pensato che se ha vinto era per merito e non per aver sculato l'impossibile


Sculato fino ad un certo punto però. Onestamente l'Italia era inferiore a ben tre squadre, che è riuscito a battere e contro il Belgio abbiamo fatto un partitone. Con Ventura o Prandelli non penso che avremmo fatto altrettanto. Un'altra Italia che a me piaceva era quella di Donadoni. C'era un periodo che dominavamo tutti e ricordo un partitone contro il Portogallo di Cristiano Ronaldo vinto per 3-1. Poi, inspiegabilmente, sarà per l'infortunio di Cannavaro, si fece un europeo mediocre ed anche sfortunato (vedi il gol regolare annullato a Toni contro la Romania).


----------



## Simo98 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che miracolo, direi una gran botta di culo. Mancini pure lui si è montato la testa e ha pensato che se ha vinto era per merito e non per aver sculato l'impossibile


Ma Mancini ti ha rubato la fidanzata o cosa? Incredibile il tuo astio per la nazionale 
Girone passato in ciabatte (tra cui la Svizzera che ha poi eliminato la Francia campione del mondo), battuto il Belgio meritatamente e finale vinta senza demeritare
L'unica partita di culo è stata contro l'Austria, anche se nel primo tempo avremmo potuto farne 3, se ti ricordi


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dai. I bulgari si saranno fatti dare un paio di lingotti d oro e gli svizzeri faranno i gol che servono



Dei veri bulgari mentre la Svizzera è distratta dalla partita andrebbero a rubargli tutte le riserve d'oro nazionali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dai. I bulgari si saranno fatti dare un paio di lingotti d oro e gli svizzeri faranno i gol che servono


basta un po' di rame per loro


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

ora grida mancini, ma stai zitto che è meglio
fai giocare i tuoi feticci


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Non si capisce come abbiamo vinto un europeo


----------



## Milo (15 Novembre 2021)

Ok grazie.

pensando ai play off, saremmo in prima o seconda fascia?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo scandalosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2021)

Due mondiali di fila fuori sarebbe penoso ma in linea con le ultime generazioni di somari sfornati in Italia.. Davanti è qualcosa di squallido..


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

La sculata dell'europeo la stiamo pagando con questa non qualificazione diretta. 

Ci becchiamo il Portogallo ai playoff


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Novembre 2021)

lo strano allineamento degli astri che ci ha fatto vincere gli europei lo pagheremo caro


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.
> 
> pensando ai play off, saremmo in prima o seconda fascia?


bella domanda, non credo che esistano fasce


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.
> 
> pensando ai play off, saremmo in prima o seconda fascia?



Pensando di evitarli ho evitato di capire la complessa formula.

Domani toccherà informarmi


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma esattamente gente come Emerson (panchinaro al Chelsea) quando c'è Di Marco che è più forte o Bernardeschi cosa avrebbero fatto per giocare tutte queste partite in nazionale? Mah, la qualificazione l'ha buttata nel cesso Mancini.
l'Europeo resta ma anche la bruttissima figura di non averci portato al mondiale.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

bonucci sbattuto via da uno che gioca nella serie c inglese


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Due mondiali di fila fuori sarebbe penoso ma in linea con le ultime generazioni di somari sfornati in Italia.. Davanti è qualcosa di squallido..


Vero. I mister hanno le loro colpe, e certe prestazioni abominevoli con Sventura non si dimenticano. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo una delle nazionali più scarse in attacco (e preciso in attacco, nel resto dei reparti non siamo messi male). Senza punte dove vuoi andare.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

finalmente un tiro decente


----------



## Baba (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.
> 
> pensando ai play off, saremmo in prima o seconda fascia?


In una sfida tra seconde credo che non ci siano fasce


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

berardi sempre la stessa cosa fai


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma per avere un angolo buttato in mezzo cosa bisogna fare?


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero. I mister hanno le loro colpe, e certe prestazioni abominevoli con Sventura non si dimenticano. Ma non dimentichiamo che abbiamo una delle nazionali più scarse in attacco (e preciso in attacco, nel resto dei reparti non siamo messi male). Senza punte dove vuoi andare.


per dire che non siamo messi male in difesa ce ne vuole... il secondo e il terzo migliori tra i centrali sono Bonucci e Acerbi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Non sanno battere un calcio d angolo. Ma Mancini è impazzito?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Giusto così. Pessimi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok grazie.
> 
> pensando ai play off, saremmo in prima o seconda fascia?


In uno scontro diretto x me usciremmo pure con una squadretta tipo quelli di stasera..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bella domanda, non credo che esistano fasce


Ci sono due fasce per le semifinali con 6 teste di serie a seconda dei punti conquistati. Al momento saremmo teste di serie. Per la semifinale. Per eventuale finale sorteggio casuale.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

di lorenzo...


----------



## Giofa (15 Novembre 2021)

Ha rischiato la giocata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

Un giorno mi dovranno spiegare come si giustifica la presenza di una pippa idiota come Bernardeschi in nazionale.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

ci manca minicock farrell che perde tempo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Giochiamo in preda ad una crisi di nervi, andata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Umiliati da una squadra di Fabbri


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

che roba, acerbi che fa il bonucci


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> per dire che non siamo messi male in difesa ce ne vuole... il secondo e il terzo migliori tra i centrali sono Bonucci e Acerbi.


Non si arriva mai al livello di penosità delle punte. Cioè RASPADORI è l'alternativa, per non parlare di quell'altro cessazzo di Kean, che faticherebbe pure in Serie B. Almeno Bonucci e Acerbi in Serie A fanno bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ci sono due fasce per le semifinali con 6 teste di serie a seconda dei punti conquistati. Al momento saremmo teste di serie. Per la semifinale. Per eventuale finale sorteggio casuale.


2 turni???????????
pensavo fosse solo un turno.
un macello ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Belotti in nazionale molto peggio di Immobile che, secondo me, qui l'avrebbe messa dentro. Ma come diamine siamo messi, dio mio.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Certo veder giocare 100 partite a uno come Bonucci in nazionale sanguinano gli occhi.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa costa ai cronisti dire che stiamo facendo schifo? Che schifo, sempre a giustificare tutto


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

cosa voleva fare quello in mezza rovesciata dal limite dell'area ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

Manco un gol a sti pipparoli...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 turni???????????
> pensavo fosse solo un turno.
> un macello ahahah


eh sì
praticamente impossibile dai, anche perché tremeremo di paura


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Scamacca...Poi ci chiediamo perchè non andiamo al Mondiale. Non voglio difendere Mancini eh, sia chiaro.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Certo veder giocare 100 partite a uno come Bonucci in nazionale sanguinano gli occhi.


Uno che ha costruito la sua carriera grazie a Barzagli e Chiellini


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

che scandalo belotti
e pensare che qualcuno lo vuole al Milan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho capito che non saremmo andati al mondiale quando Mancini ha dichiarato come Ventura che ci saremmo andati sicuramente...
> 
> Ste dichiarazioni portano una sfiga immensa. Ci mancherebbe solo pescare la Svezia e beccare gol da Ibra 40 enne


Sicuro sarà così
È già scritto nel destino


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

A questo punto almeno vinca l'Irlanda su papera di Donnarumma, diamo un senso alla serata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Grande Paperumma


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma che diamine fa Zizzo?!?!? ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (15 Novembre 2021)

Zizzoooo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2021)

donnarumma imbarazzante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Donnarumma ahahhahahahaha


----------



## Zenos (15 Novembre 2021)

Zizzoooooo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A questo punto almeno vinca l'Irlanda su papera di Donnarumma, diamo un senso alla serata


Ci sei andato vicino


----------



## Giofa (15 Novembre 2021)

Will lascio a te il commento


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

ahahahahahah zizzoooooo


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

Senza parole


----------



## ARKANA (15 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahha zizzo


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

peccato sarebbe stato bello chiudere 1-0 con la papera del lurido
la giusta lezione per mancini
purtroppo questi migranti trovati per strada a Belfast non segnano neanche a porta vuota


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Ahahah zizzzooooo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (15 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A questo punto almeno vinca l'Irlanda su papera di Donnarumma, diamo un senso alla serata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Novembre 2021)

Dollarman  Fantastico


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

*Rimedio al commento durissimo: "I 45 minuti peggiori dell'Italia".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahahah l'immancabile cappellata...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Il problema era tonali? Ancora peggio con cristante e Locatelli


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Will lascio a te il commento


ormai mi fa pena ahahahhahahaha


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo rischiando la scoppola da una squadra di serie c


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il problema era tonali? Ancora peggio con cristante e Locatelli



Almeno abbiamo evitato l'infortunio, meglio così!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

*Se non andiamo ai Mondiali sarà per colpa dei fischi a Zizzo a San Siro*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Io comunque spezzerei le gambe a questi minus habens che battono 10 corner con il passaggio corto al compagno vicino.
Ma brutta lattrina,ma prova a buttarla dentro direttamente almeno una volta


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il problema era tonali? Ancora peggio con cristante e Locatelli


Mancini da prendere a schiaffi, ha messo dentro Cristante per Tonali.
Si goda i playoff 'sto asino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Schifo assoluto. Giusto così


----------

